# [SOFTWARE] Teamviewer en Gentoo? [CERRADO]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas. 

Estoy necesitando utilizar Teamviewer desde mi Gentoo para administrar un equipo Windows.

¿Existe algo que funcione con esta aplicacion?

En portage no aparece, y en la pagina de teamviewer me figura un tar.gz para nosotros (Gnu/Linux) pero no para Gentoo.

¿Lo compilo a mano?Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Wed Jun 16, 2010 1:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

el tar.gz no seran sources, pero sera un binario generico, bajalo, chequea las dependencias, y ejecutalo. siempre hay un readme o similar

saludos

----------

## rivapic

Hola.

El tar.gz funciona perfectamente yo lo uso casi a diario desde mi gentoo, lo que va dentro es el programa de windows con una versión de wine, no hay fuentes. Simplemente tienes que desempaquetarlo y ejecutarlo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Por curiosidad, que tiene de bueno teamviewer que se está usando tanto últimamente? O que tiene de mejor contra la pila de aplicaciones que hacen exactamente lo mismo?

Salud!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Realmente no conozco mucho, es facil y rapido de usar, es portable ademas, no necesitas permisos de administracion en el cliente, y se usa bastante. Este ultimo punto ayuda por que equipo donde te queres meter es muy posible lo tenga. Sinceramente como inicie este post, desconozco que otro utilizar. Si hay algo GPL me olvido del TeamViewer ya (necesito funcione en Windows, Gnu/Linux y de ser posible en Mac)

Gracias por tu inquietud y ayuda, esa inquietud hizo aparecer una mia.

Saludos

----------

## pelelademadera

vnc no te sirve?

----------

## Theasker

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Por curiosidad, que tiene de bueno teamviewer que se está usando tanto últimamente? O que tiene de mejor contra la pila de aplicaciones que hacen exactamente lo mismo?

 

Yo en el trabajo estoy en un windows sin privilegios de administrador, y me conecto a internet a través de un firewall que está a 300 km.

Antes funcionaba mediante un tunel ssh, pero ... supongo que me pillaron y debieron cerrar el protocolo de comunicación del ssh porque he intentado volver a conectarme por diferentes puertos pero nada (pero seguiré intentándolo) por lo que todo lo que sea por ssh como puede ser nxserver y demás no funciona.

El vnc también está capado o no consigo hacerlo funcionar por ningún puerto.

Luego lo que hacía era conectarme por logmein a una máquina virtual windows que encendía en virtualbox y desde ahí por ssh al host, y ahora estoy conectándome a Teamviewer a través de un programa de proxys, ultrasurf, que va cambiando de proxy y yo configuro mi navegador para que salga a través de localhost por el puerto 9666, va super super lento pero al menos funciona.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Preguntaba por que toda la vida usé VNC, que respondiendo a la pregunta mas arriba es multiplataforma, pero comparativamente con el rendimiento de un terminal server por ejemplo, va mucho mas lento y hubiese venido bien alguna alternativa mejor. Lo bueno de VNC es que me permite controlar linux desde cualquier windows, esto con teamviewer no se puede, no?

Theasker: Instala hamachi en ambas puntas (es multiplataforma), atravéz de hamachi seguramente podrías usar el tunel ssh como has venido haciendo hasta ahora.

Salud!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Teamviewer funciona en todas las plataformas. La cuestion que no se si respondieron. Hay algo GPL?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Mmmm, no sé a que licencias se apegan los que hacen RealVNC para windows, que son los padres de la criatura pero es gratis, eso seguro. Todas las versiones de VNC para linux son GPL.

Inclusive teniendo realVNC para windows en uno de los extremos, desde el otro extremo se puede controlar sin instalar nada por medio de una página web, pero vuelvo a insistir, no hay caché ni compresión que valga, la performance que tiene no es buena, terminal server es muy superior.

Entonces, si instalo teamviewer para linux puedo controlar este linux desde un PC windows? Voy a probarlo, que si me lo encuentro instalado en todos lados por algo debe ser.

Salud!

----------

## ScKaLiBuR

Inodoro_Pereyra, y qué servidor VNC usas en la máquina Linux? Yo uso X11VNC Server, y no me va mal, pero me gustaría probar otros. Como cliente uso KRDC. Y en Windows uso UltraVNC tanto para cliente como para server.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Les comento que el Teamviewer para Gnu/Linux es un tanto fraudulento, tal vez exagere un poco pero esto sucedio.

Baje el tar.gz esperando poder hacer un configure, make y demas. Resulto que dentro del tar.gz hay una carpeta .wine?? y no pude compilar ni nada, tener una aplicacion para descargar con el icono de nuestro pinguinito para luego encontrar una aplicacion que corre sobre wine fue una decepcion. Descarto de lleno Teamviewer.

Voy a inclinarme por VNC, investigare y probare por que Teamviewer no es realmente multiplataforma. Me parece cometi un error al decir que podia administrarse remotamente un equipo Gnu/Linux desde M$ via teamviewer.

Pido disculpas por eso.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

En windows tanto para el servidor como para el cliente uso VNC: www.realvnc.org, a un servidor windows me conecto por http directamente, por costumbre.

En linux para el servidor uso x11vnc y para el cliente tigervnc.

En todas las formas de combinaciones posibles tanto para el servidor como para el cliente siempre encuentro que me da mucho mejor rendimiento usar x11-forwarding sobre el protocolo SSH que VNC inclusive, cuando se trata de conexiones atravéz de internet y no en la red local. Nada como ejecutar el firefox del linux remoto en el windows local y navegar desde allí por ejemplo  :Very Happy: 

Esta discusión se está poniendo interesante...

Salud!

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias a todos por participar. Proclamo este dia, como el dia que descarte Teamviewer, simplemente por hacer una publicidad engañosa, un soft multiplataforma no puede depender de Wine, me da asco esto y me siento timado como a un nene que le roban un caramelo.

Cierro el tema con el mensaje anterior, donde estan las respuestas que busque, donde nuevamente la GPL nos da los derechos, garantias y libertades que necesitamos para seguir creciendo.

Un saludo revolucionario para todos mis camaradas!

----------

## Theasker

yo uso el programa y me funciona de cine, hay un ejecutable linux aunque como bien dices usa wine, pero la fluidez es buena para la conexión q tengo (tardo unos 3 ó 4 segunodos como poco en cargar la página de google) y aun así puedo usar el teamviewer.

En cuanto a la diferencia con vnc es abismal, no se si teamviewer usa compresión q creo que si, pero en 3 minutos de uso de teamviewer, vi la transferencia que había hecho (que da la opción de mirar los detalles de la conexión) y había enviado 134 Kb y recibido 2 K. Creo que eso lo dice todo. 

Además la versión que te bajas para linux, no hay que instalarla en ningún lado (es que a mi me gusta eso de las utilidades portables), por lo que lo descomprimes y te lo puedes llevar a cualquier lado.

Un saludo

Inodoro: En cuanto a lo del hamachi, hay una versión masqued en el portage antigüa y con los errores de sistema que tengo no funciona. Voy a ver si con algún ebuid que hay por ahí funciona. ¿Cómo lo has instalado tu?. De todas formas en la parte de windows no tengo permisos de administrador para instalar nada. ¿Cómo lo hago en esta parte?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Sin privilegios administrativos no se puede instalar hamachi en windows. En cuanto a linux: Desenmascararar y emerge hamachi. No te va a servir como solución si el extremo windows no funciona.

Ni bien pueda hacerme un ratito voy a probar el rendimiento de teamviewer para comparar.

Salud!

----------

